# Weird?



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

thats real awkward. why 390s for that kind of ridings? unless youre gate bashing I wouldnt go past 23 in front and most racing now are still ducked. if youre only wanting go fast and carve try +23 and -9 or 12 or so in back. what board you riding?


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

chris723 said:


> thats real awkward. why 390s for that kind of ridings? unless youre gate bashing I wouldnt go past 23 in front and most racing now are still ducked. if youre only wanting go fast and carve try +23 and -9 or 12 or so in back. what board you riding?


2009 NS Heritage.

you mean +23/-9 or +23/+12? I tried the "default +23/+6, felt like my knees wanted to go elsewhere (aka my knee alignment/more duckfooted than usual blah?)

I thought forward stance = both bindings forward or shoulders at least facing forward? I tried a negative angle with the +23 on front, some negative on back, felt more like to me.
Keep in mind this is my first snowboard.

I've went out to a snowpark a couple of times, the first day of the season for me starts tommorrow. I'm more into jumps and high speed.. high speed turning thrills than hitting boxes or rails. 

I've read that you should pick a stance width/angle that feels natural to you, this one seems pretty natural, I think it might feel better if i widened it to +30/and 0 on the back, not sure yet, I might try the setup I have now first.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

as for the bindings, i heard good reviews on them, so I just bought em, lol. Seemed like a pretty safe buy regardless of the type of riding I would be doing... ?


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Its not wierd if its what works for you.

Stance angles are something you just have to experiment around with and see what feels comfortable. So to kind of answer your question, for me, forward stance > duck when I'm trying to go as fast as possible. I'm not at a full alpine stance, but more forward than my park stance. What kind of board are you riding?


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

sook said:


> Its not wierd if its what works for you.
> 
> Stance angles are something you just have to experiment around with and see what feels comfortable. So to kind of answer your question, for me, forward stance > duck when I'm trying to go as fast as possible. I'm not at a full alpine stance, but more forward than my park stance. What kind of board are your riding?


NS heritage 2009  looks like we both posted around the same time 

Anyone else have the problem when rotating highbacks on most bindings, they tend to rub against screws and stuff scratching em? I'm a bit OCD lol. Not that it matters after the first week anyways lol.


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

if youre jumping definetely go duck. scratch what I said before go +18in front and -9 or -12 in back. if you screw up and end up sliding out youll have no control with front and back +. its also alot better on your knees. Im +9 in front and -9 in back and bomb down just fine. and I ride alot of park.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I type too slow.

Anyways, if this is your first board, take a screwdriver with you and adjust once every few runs to see what feels best. Do it systematically back and front so that you can hone in on your ideal angle instead of just randomly setting angles. Just don't impale yourself on the screwdriver.

Agree with chris, if you are looking to hit kickers, I would go with a standard or ducked stance. I personally can't land big stuff in a forward stance. You might be able to, but at least experiment aroud with a few angles and see what works best to compromise carving speed vs landing stability.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

wait, isn't the standard stance a forward stance? am i missing something here?


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

NoirX252 said:


> wait, isn't the standard stance a forward stance? am i missing something here?


standard stance is ducked. I dont even know anyone thats forward stance.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion. By standard, I meant like a +15/0 or something like that. I called it standard because thats probably the most common stance angle for beginners.

I only know one guy who rides a full forward stance. His deck is stiff as drywall and he makes it down the hill so fast, I don't know how he has time to enjoy the ride.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

sook said:


> Sorry for the confusion. By standard, I meant like a +15/0 or something like that. I called it standard because thats probably the most common stance angle for beginners.
> 
> I only know one guy who rides a full forward stance. His deck is stiff as drywall and he makes it down the hill so fast, I don't know how he has time to enjoy the ride.


speed is a thrill, adreno junkie! lol

I might play with my binding angles after I shower.. argh!

It's a b**** to adjust them over and over again.

I feel like a race car driver whining and moaning at his team to make changes x y z to the infinity the week before the big race!


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

NoirX252 said:


> speed is a thrill, adreno junkie! lol
> 
> I might play with my binding angles after I shower.. argh!
> 
> ...


try this. kinda weird but my roomate told me about it and it makes sense for a beginner to do. stand in the middle of your board with no bindings mounted and with your feet together. jump and spread your feet. where they land is a good place to start with width and binding angles. and Im willing to bet your feet arent both going to be both pointing forward. haha... but really start from there.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

NoirX252 said:


> speed is a thrill, adreno junkie! lol
> 
> I might play with my binding angles after I shower.. argh!
> 
> ...


I wouldn't spend all that much time adjusting for carpetboarding. Just pick one to start and go riding. If I were you, I'd pick a few diff angle setups +15/0, +12/-12, +28/3 or whatever and try riding on each (jump, carve ect). then once you've got an idea of what feels comfortable and stable for all your riding needs, then move incrementally up and down to hone in on your ideal angle.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

chris723 said:


> try this. kinda weird but my roomate told me about it and it makes sense for a beginner to do. stand in the middle of your board with no bindings mounted and with your feet together. jump and spread your feet. where they land is a good place to start with width and binding angles. and Im willing to bet your feet arent both going to be both pointing forward. haha... but really start from there.


Yeah, well the idea I had was, from there, with my feet like _ i kept shifting with my shoulders in line with my feet until they were like / then i moved my feet back in line like _ but with my shoulders pointing this way, then I just adjusted here and there, and noticed it was around 28/3 lol


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

NoirX252 said:


> Yeah, well the idea I had was, from there, with my feet like _ i kept shifting with my shoulders in line with my feet until they were like / then i moved my feet back in line like _ but with my shoulders pointing this way, then I just adjusted here and there, and noticed it was around 28/3 lol


thats weird. do the jump trick and bolt em down. if your board and board arent working together your not riding right. dont do weird things to your bindings to correct bdy movement. thats backward. correct your riding rather than your gear.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

chris723 said:


> thats weird. do the jump trick and bolt em down. if your board and board arent working together your not riding right. dont do weird things to your bindings to correct bdy movement. thats backward. correct your riding rather than your gear.


board and board? 

ps: i haven't ridden on this board/binding yet, I've been riding rentals at snowparks, the resorts open tommorrow! stoked! 

edit--> been thinking long and hard about it, I'm just going to do what feels right, which is a bit of duck, I actually a bit bleh on the angles i just set up. What really influenced my decision in the first place was --> Everything about snowboard stance but in the end it's really what I feel comfortable with right? (PS: the site convinced me to use forward angles on both feet, not sure if this is right, as there is a VERY SLIGHT unnatural feeling to my 28/3 setup, due to the way my knees have to twist a bit for any forward stance, it's very slightly, very very very slight. or maybe its' because i've been riding on mostly neutral angles duck/ or 15/0 something like that on rentals?


----------

